# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Таро. Мой единственный друг.

## Phenex.New episode

Можете мне не верить, но вот уже несколько лет, как эта колода карт, называемая по-другому, как "78 дверей" является моим единственным и самым верным другом. Чтобы я не спрашивала у духов, которые говорят со мной с помощью этих символов, всегда правдиво. Еще правдивее были только скандинавские руны. Я очень часто не верю в то, что они говорят, а потом оказывается, что зря. Я иногда спрашиваю, и очень хочу получить определенный результат. Я вкладываю эмоции. И мне дают то, что я хочу получить. Но это не правильно. Спрашивая духов, не надо ждать результата. Принимайте то, что будет, исходя из уже сложившегося. Вы уже создали будущее, на данный момент. Остается только ждать.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Вышла сейчас на улицу, тихо, соловьи поют. Так хорошо, это кайф, ребятки, это жизнь). Ну где вы еще такое сможете испытать?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Недалеко от моего дома пруд, и ивы склонили над ним свои зеленые ветви. Я очень часто там гуляю, и однажды мне приснился сон. Я в средневековом замке, и в одной из комнат, из окна, увидела зверя, отдыхавшего на ветви векового древа, произраставшего в нашем саду. Он был похож на дракона. Потом он улетел, а я, проснувшись, наблюдала его след, который он оставил на небе, в виде облака.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Мне было бы проще это нарисовать, чем описать. Я не писатель ни разу)

----------


## Nabat

> Мне было бы проще это нарисовать, чем описать.


 Нарисуйте)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Нарисуйте)


 Хорошо, нарисую) Я раньше никогда не пыталась нарисовать те образы, что возникали в моем сознании, я рисовала только с натуры, то, что видела в реальности. Но с детства, вглядываясь в обои или краску на дверях я видела образы немыслимых существ, которые там проступали. Я никогда не пыталась их зарисовать, но они оставили отпечаток в моей памяти. Я их нарисую, я обещаю).

----------


## Unity

У меня такие же.)
8-ка мечей - наилучшая визуализация того, что вершится с разными самоубийцами...

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> У меня такие же.)
> 8-ка мечей - наилучшая визуализация того, что вершится с разными самоубийцами...


 Серьезно?) Я в том смысле, что не ожидала) Как с Богом-то совмещаешь такие знания?) Ох уж эта мне "божественная суть"... Восьмерка мечей? Да, согласна. Перед следующим воплощением будут большие ограничения в свободе выбора. Да, по сути, его (выбора) вообще не будет. Пойдешь "по этапу", как говорят здесь.

----------


## Unity

На дороге поиска способов починки сломанного механизма своего сознания, на стезе собрания паззла и головоломки Истины - всегда доводилось прибегать к различным Подсказкам. Ко ветхим религиям, ко оккультным кодексам и передовым достижениям науки. Ничто ничему не противоречит: описание Одного разными словами.
* Всё, что существует - происходит от Бога и к Нему, в итоге, всегда возвращается - аки Солнце и материя из его протуберанцев. Даже дьявол - это просто функция в Его уравнениях, одна из важнейших частей в Его механизме. "Devil est Deus inversus" - как поговаривал дедушка ла Вей.

----------


## miui

ахахаах, только увидел  :Big Grin:  А я-то думал, ну в чем там прикол))) Вот в чем, оказывается))) :Smile:  Тьфу, тьфу, тьфу

----------


## tempo

Фень, вот один из способов раскладки таро.
Кстати, дама там очень похожа на тебя (как ты мне видишься).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y111HZQwLxQ

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Фень, вот один из способов раскладки таро.
> Кстати, дама там очень похожа на тебя (как ты мне видишься)


 "Мама учила меня не кидаться в убогих камнями. Но отец учил целиться прямехонько в голову", - мое воспитание мало чем отличалось от воспитания Рамси Болтона, поэтому рассчитывать на то, что я человек уравновешенный  и терпеливый, тебе не стоит. Для меня ты один из таких убогих, который по непонятным причинам пытается задеть, напрашиваясь на то, чтобы ему напомнили, что он из себя представляет. Мою попытку вести себя корректно по отношению к ущербному, больному человеку ты почему-то воспринимаешь, как неспособность ответить тебе. Жалкое насекомое, которое ничего не стоит раздавить, становится слишком назойливым… 
Больной ублюдок, разместивший сообщение выше, твой дружок, что ли? Или ты, как и все слабые, но крайне агрессивные упыри, чувствуешь себя гораздо смелее, когда кто-то лает с тобой в унисон?

----------


## miui

" завтра дальняя дорога выпадает королю, у него деньжонок много, а я денюжки люблю"  :Smile:  Феникс,  ну что не говори, а вот у темпо получается троллить именно тебя, а не кого-то другого, у вас прям великолепный союз в этом вопросе. Одно из двух, Феникс, либо он тебя хочет, либо он хочет тебя :Smile:  Не, ну право дело, вот меня он почему-то так не троллит( хотя мне бы хотелось)

----------


## tempo

Феня, мои проблемы - лишь лёгкий ветерок по сравнению с твоим ураганом.
Если бы я обзавёлся привычкой молиться, то истово благодарил бы бога за то, что у меня всего лишь то, что есть, а не то, чем он оделил тебя.
Возможно, даже приобрёл бы чётки  :Smile: 

Несмотря на, моё предложение о сеансе спиритизма в силе. Жду тебя в час ночи за вторым поворотом третьего сна )
И не вижу никаких причин для тебя обижаться так ... обильно.

----------


## tempo

Да" Феня!
Ты, как заправская ведьма, должна уметь влиять на всякую нечисть.
У меня настоящая проблема,: завелась, сука, мыш, и грызёт по ночам пакет с мусором.
Ты не могла бы её угомонить, дистанционно?
А то занимаешься всякой хернёй, засаленную колоду перебираешь.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Идите нахуй, оба.

----------


## tempo

Похоже, я не ошибаюсь, представляя твой облик то в виде мм Блаватской, то Татьяны Толстой, то брутальной цыганки.
Не пристало девочкам так выражопываться.
И было бы с чего... Ведь не нах^й же я тебя послал. Ведь это нормально - не верить в гадание на картах.

----------


## miui

мы пойдем, только по разным сторонам) Мне со всякими там темпами не по пути :Smile:

----------


## miui

вот сравнение с рАмси бОлтоном вообще было жесткое) Мне даже упоминать про то ничтожество страшно, на блевоту тянет :Smile:

----------

